# CREE XM-L T6 LED - Can I Get Better Flood?



## djonesax (Jul 21, 2008)

HI,

I bought this light in the summer for a backup to my Marwi Mod P7. It's an OK light but it has too much spot which is projected too far out. It really messed with me when I tested it on a ride so I haven't used it for other than a handle bar light. I am looking for suggestions for either a replacement reflector or replacement glass, that I can use to get ride of the spot and flood more.

CREE XM-L T6 LED 1600Lm Headlamp Bike Light Lamp | eBay

Features
2 In 1 : Headlamp or Bike Lamp ,Can be used as Headlamp or Bicycie Light
Light bulb type: U.S.A CREE XM-L T6 LED 
Output bright : 1200lm~1600lm (Max 1600 lumens [lm] )
Internal wiring applies the high efficient booster circuit, working voltage is wide and can utilize the batteries in the largest extent.
Waterproofing design
Aluminum alloy casing
Aluminum alloy reflector
3 Light Modes: Strong Brightness / Normal Brightness / Flashing
100v-240v AC Charger ( LED indication for Power On / Charging / Full charge )
Model of Battery required: 1 x 8.4v 6400mAh Battery Pack
Dimension : 43mm

Thanks,

David


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Most reflectors produce this type of beam, unlike TIR optics that have a smoother beam. You could try an OP (orange peel) reflector or maybe one of the many add ons out there such as this one Wide Angle Lens 4 MagicShine, Gemini, Lupine Bike Light | eBay


----------



## djonesax (Jul 21, 2008)

Great thanks I didn't realize they sold wide angle lenses. I just bought one. Perfect thanks.


----------



## DIYtailight (Sep 14, 2009)

It would probably reduce OTF lumens, but you could put a diffuser film over the glass lens, or just get a frosted lens. See quazzle's L333 optics comparison tool at lux-rc.com to see how much of an effect a frosted optic has on flood compared to an equal angle clear optic


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

the wide angle lens is not the answer in my opinion. I far prefer changing out the conical diffuser with one of these:
Action-LED-Lights - MJ-808/808E/Titan Replacement Reflector

and these cheap lights are getting cheaper and cheaper. $26 with battery from amazon prime! Amazon.com: 4 Mode 1200 Lumen CREE XML T6 Bulb LED Bicycle bike HeadLight Lamp Flashlight Light Headlamp: Sports & Outdoors buy 3 or 4 and you've got a backup and some extra batteries.


----------



## zandor (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi. I didn`t change glass lens, but got a wide floody light. 
You can do this 2 ways:
- change reflector to a smaller one or to XR-E reflector+xm-l gives a good amount of flood with nice brightness.
- remove a plastic chip between led and reflector to make led go out of focus (used plastic film from other flashlight instead) - gives large bright spot - i used this way and can`t stop riding with such nice mild and bright light.


----------

